# Swordfish squid



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

About to order some pre rigged swordfish baits for nighttime fishing. Usually use Baitmasters for all of my natural bait. Just wanted to see if anyone has used other companies? Maybe like RJ Boyles rigged baits? 

Thanks


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

TeamJefe said:


> About to order some pre rigged swordfish baits for nighttime fishing. Usually use Baitmasters for all of my natural bait. Just wanted to see if anyone has used other companies? Maybe like RJ Boyles rigged baits?
> 
> Thanks


 Going to be hard to beat Bait Masters... Thier bait has been the best we have used so far.... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Man, RJ's baits look great. About $25-$30 each, though. Worth it for day time fishing if you don't have time to rig your own. Probably not worth it for night time fishing, IMO. Pretty easy to rig a night time squid. 

I usually buy Bait Masters at SSM and rig myself. They usually have the four packs in stock.


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*baits*

I am not the authority RJ is, But those baits especially the squid need a little more floss. Its a long ways down to wad a bait up.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

I would have to say I agree with Brett!! 
I have been Daytime Swordfishing on The Boobytrap 3 times now and the baits on all the trips where great. 
I tried buying and rigging myself for a few other trips from the fish markets in Kemah and the Southwest side of town and you just dont get the quality and consistancy of Baitmasters. 
The way I look at it you are only dropping a few of them a day and with all the cost involved to get out there I just fell now it is best to use what the best use!! 
The other trips I go on this year I will bring baitmaster baits and my LP-S1200 2 things I wont leave the dock without for swordfishing! 
Here is a shot from their website!
Just my 2 cents!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a what a rigged squid should look like. We have been ordering from Baitmasters since they opened and have always had great results using thier baits. Mark is a great guy and first class service. There has been alot of night time swordfish caught on rigged BaitMasters squid..

Our baits look nothing like the ones rigged Brandon has posted.. We put alot more time and work into our baits.. The baitmasters squid and ballyhoo are second to none IMO.

Here is what a squid should look like to me .. We started tieing our baits like this 2 seasons ago and on some days they hold together for as many as 3 swords.. These are pictures of baits rigged just a couple of days ago the top bait is not baitmasters the bottom bait is.. Im waiting on my Baitmasters order now :mpd:.. Hope this helps.. Capt. ahab/ www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FISH TAILS said:


> I would have to say I agree with Brett!!
> I have been Daytime Swordfishing on The Boobytrap 3 times now and the baits on all the trips where great.
> I tried buying and rigging myself for a few other trips from the fish markets in Kemah and the Southwest side of town and you just dont get the quality and consistancy of Baitmasters.
> The way I look at it you are only dropping a few of them a day and with all the cost involved to get out there I just fell now it is best to use what the best use!!
> ...


Thanks Josh!! I love that pic of Papa Joe  Capt. Ahab


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

As a relative newbie to the deep dropping and Nighttime swordfishing game, what I intend to do is mimic the guys who are having the most success. Brett and the BT team use these rigged baits from Baitmasters. The top fisherman for this species in the area, and the top bait company in the area. That's about all the endorsement I need, especially since I don't have to reinvent the wheel.

I have seen these baits work first hand.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Capt Brett is that a pro series rigged squid from baitmasters?


----------



## dn17 (Jul 19, 2010)

Brett,

Will those squid ride with the hook pointed up or do you want the squid to ride upside down with the hook point down?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Klesak1 said:


> Capt Brett is that a pro series rigged squid from baitmasters?


Those are not rigged from Bait Masters just bought there.. They do sell rigged baits.. 
On another note Swordfish are swordfish and we stitch our* DAY* and* Night* baits the same.. Why would you rig different for daytime swordfish and nighttime swordfish the bill doesn't get dull at night :spineyes:.. That could make the difference in several fish a season . We actually pay less attention to our baits at night ,just more the reason to put more stitches.. hwell: Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

dn17 said:


> Brett,
> 
> Will those squid ride with the hook pointed up or do you want the squid to ride upside down with the hook point down?


 The hook is tied to the squid head very tight... and then stitched thru again to head again to secure it even more for the drop


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Both of those guys could catch a sword with the other guys bait, and most of us could not catch a sword with a boat load of eithier one's. You have a lot to learn about sword fishing before the number of stiches on your squid is going to make a difference.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Basic man rule#2 is after the ager of 7 you should always tie your own hook!!!

The difference between being a really good big game fisherman and just a fisherman is in the details, Your hook, Your leader, Your way. 

BTW, Baitmasters has the best bait you will ever buy.

Nice looking bait Bret, Do you leave a long tag on that rig to make the bait stiffer?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

wacker said:


> Basic man rule#2 is after the ager of 7 you should always tie your own hook!!!
> 
> The difference between being a really good big game fisherman and just a fisherman is in the details, Your hook, Your leader, Your way.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Jim..No we used to double the leader inside but seem to get beat up faster.. The softer the middle of the squid is rigged the longer the bait is lasting from the sword wacking it..

The bait is more than just stitched it has been rigged with floss solid to the hook and leader from the hook to the crimp.. This keeps the bait from blowing up and spinning and keeps the bait from sliding down on the hook once the swordfish is tight.. It also keeps the bait from folding over itself on the drop.. This is one of the most important things in the entire rigging.. It will make the difference in keeping fish hooked up compared to other rigged baits..

I am working with Mark at Baitmasters right now on this exact bait being rigged and sold thru Baitmasters and also putting together the same rigged belly baits we are using, both rigged for the slow moving currents we have here in the Gulf of Mexico.. Our numbers have prob doubled since we started rigging these baits the new way and started seeing alot less swords pull the hook.. Im checking with Mark now to see when the new baits will be on the market and I will post it here on 2cool.. If you need bait you can visit Baitmasters on our website under the sponsor page at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com Capt. Ahab


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for that.:cheers:


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> Our baits look nothing like the ones rigged Brandon has posted.. We put alot more time and work into our baits..


LMAO!!! wow


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I ain't never landed much for swordfish but the ones I've seen didn't have any squid in their belly - just fish, maybe hand sized bunker and tinker. I know squid is good bait but it ain't the only bait ... with fish you don't have to do so much womanly stitchin' neither.


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

Swells - I guess you missed the pics that Capt. Ahab posted where he emptied the bellies of two swords on deck and there was 100 lbs of squid in the cockpit.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Swells said:


> I ain't never landed much for swordfish but the ones I've seen didn't have any squid in their belly - just fish, maybe hand sized bunker and tinker. I know squid is good bait but it ain't the only bait ... with fish you don't have to do so much womanly stitchin' neither.


You are a wealth of knowledge Sr.. I see both..


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Last post that swells put up that I read was shrimpers dont pull nets in state waters......... I kinda stopped reading them after that.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Swells said:


> I ain't never landed much for swordfish but the ones I've seen didn't have any squid in their belly - just fish, maybe hand sized bunker and tinker. I know squid is good bait but it ain't the only bait ... with fish you don't have to do so much womanly stitchin' neither.


Some days thats all they eat


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

This one could take alot of wax line to rig!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> You are a wealth of knowledge Sr.. I see both..


You type faster than me... But yeah, those are the innards that I was fortunate enough to witness.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

But yes Swells sometimes they eat fish :spineyes: so who knows? :dance:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

chuck richey said:


> Last post that swells put up that I read was shrimpers dont pull nets in state waters......... I kinda stopped reading them after that.


the NMFS follows the Texas offshore shrimping regulations to time them the same ... closure was May 23 and sometime around July 15th they'll reopen. Want to talk to a LEO about that, be my guest. Illegal to shrimp inshore unless you have a bait permit. Got that right yet, dude?

And I said that I ain't seen much squid in swordfish guts. Me, right? I just ain't seen much when we chop 'em up. Sorry I ain't no expert or blow-hard captain like y'all.

I 'preciate the gross pictures of swordfish vomit, though!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Swells said:


> the NMFS follows the Texas offshore shrimping regulations to time them the same ... closure was May 23 and sometime around July 15th they'll reopen. Want to talk to a LEO about that, be my guest. Illegal to shrimp inshore unless you have a bait permit. Got that right yet, dude?
> 
> And I said that I ain't seen much squid in swordfish guts. Me, right? I just ain't seen much when we chop 'em up. Sorry I ain't no expert or blow-hard captain like y'all.
> 
> I 'preciate the gross pictures of swordfish vomit, though!


 Your welcome dude... lOl


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Swells said:


> the NMFS follows the Texas offshore shrimping regulations to time them the same ... closure was May 23 and sometime around July 15th they'll reopen. Want to talk to a LEO about that, be my guest. Illegal to shrimp inshore unless you have a bait permit. Got that right yet, dude?
> 
> And I said that I ain't seen much squid in swordfish guts. Me, right? I just ain't seen much when we chop 'em up. Sorry I ain't no expert or blow-hard captain like y'all.
> 
> I 'preciate the gross pictures of swordfish vomit, though!


For state water reefing, that's not true at all. Nobody drags for shrimp in state waters ... you either fish for bait shrimp in the bays or go way out so sea. Maybe way up by Louisiana, the Mississippi Sound, and those areas they have inland shrimpers and odd looking "skimmers." But the boys in the offshore business go out for a month, can travel from off Brownsville to Venice, and and fish in 80 to 400 feet of water. The deepwater shrimpers might park at 10 miles for the night but they aren't fishing shallow much.

From your post not mine.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

I thought this thread was about squid for swordfishing?
Oh and by the way they do shrimp in state waters for bait and table shrimp. Or maybe all those shrimp boats out past the third bar come July 15th are after swordfish bait.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

*Back to topic*

From what I saw first hand, the swords were full of squid, and when I say full of squid, I mean FULL - look at the pic of the one I'm holding - it looks like it swallowed a pumpkin!
That being said, Brett has said on numerous occasions that they will eat *BOTH* squid and fish - so much so that two of the break out tables at the seminar were dedicated to how to sew up fish and even Gulp eels (but I think the latter was for TileFish).

*If you have not seen it first hand*, it is hard to describe the damage these baits take when they get beat up by just one sword. I think that even Brett would admit that it is not *necessary* to rig them the way they do in order to catch a sword, but like he mentioned, the baits will hold up MUCH longer and will result in better hook up percentages the way he rigs them - that is from his direct experience.

If you happen to disagree, so be it - go fish with Gulp. You may tear them up, or you may end up with a Barracuda instead of a Marlin, or you may land on a whole new fishery - who the heck knows.

So many people want to take every typed word on here so LITERALLY and then go back to their high school debate team days (myself included).

To all: the wind will stop blowing soon - until then, LIGHTEN UP FRANCIS!!


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

En Fuego said:


> From what I saw first hand, the swords were full of squid, and when I say full of squid, I mean FULL - look at the pic of the one I'm holding - it looks like it swallowed a pumpkin!
> That being said, Brett has said on numerous occasions that they will eat *BOTH* squid and fish - so much so that two of the break out tables at the seminar were dedicated to how to sew up fish and even Gulp eels (but I think the latter was for TileFish).
> 
> *If you have not seen it first hand*, it is hard to describe the damage these baits take when they get beat up by just one sword. I think that even Brett would admit that it is not *necessary* to rig them the way they do in order to catch a sword, but like he mentioned, the baits will hold up MUCH longer and will result in better hook up percentages the way he rigs them - that is from his direct experience.
> ...


Do you know if they catch the gulp in state waters or further offshore?


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

You have to go to the mid gulf buoy for good gulps.

The ones closer to shore don't work very well... :slimer:

Also try catching a sword like this guy did last year.










I heard he caught it on that tricked out shimano using a gulp new penny scrimp.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

wacker said:


> Basic man rule#2 is after the ager of 7 you should always tie your own hook!!!
> 
> The difference between being a really good big game fisherman and just a fisherman is in the details, Your hook, Your leader, Your way.
> 
> ...


You just tell me how to rig em....can we go fishing cappy please?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

TeamJefe said:


> About to order some pre rigged swordfish baits for nighttime fishing. Usually use Baitmasters for all of my natural bait. Just wanted to see if anyone has used other companies? Maybe like RJ Boyles rigged baits?
> 
> Thanks


RJ rigs night squids as well. They are different than the baits pictured on his website, and a little bit cheaper I think $14 or something. Give Jeff a call at his shop and he'll hook you up 954-420-5001. If you feel ambitious, grab the baitmasters squids and rig them yourself, there are plenty of tutorials available on line on how to do so, or you could come to next years seminar and learn first hand!

-Tim


----------



## Kevin Harmon (May 19, 2007)

Ocean harvest is a cheap place in Houston for large squid. Around $45 for a case 40lbs


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

I would think those squid look a lil big. Most of Baitmasters squid are either 10-12" or 12+".


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Jgale- are you saying that swordfish won't eat squid longer than 12"?


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

RSN said:


> Jgale- are you saying that swordfish won't eat squid longer than 12"?


Not sure how you arrived at that conclusion, but no that's not what I said. It would take a 1/2 spool of rigging floss to stitch that baby up  I'll stick with baitmasters 10-12".


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm just wondering because the guy who taught me how to swordfish used those market squid and simply put a hook through the top and tossed them out. He was never picky about size or condition of the squid either. He did pretty well too, he caught more night timers than anyone except Brett, and managed to win the 2cool billfish blast a couple of times.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

jgale said:


> I would think those squid look a lil big. Most of Baitmasters squid are either 10-12" or 12+".


Nah, we've been stuck with no bait other those big, nasty squid you get at hong kong market once or twice. They stink bad enough to gag a maggot but we've still gotten bit with them. Roll with what you got, swords don't bite bare hooks.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

RSN said:


> Jgale- are you saying that swordfish won't eat squid longer than 12"?


They eat them but they eat them in pieces.. The more they wack at the bait the harder they are to catch.. once the bait is spinning the bite is over.. Smaller the bait, better the hook up. That bait would require alot of stitching for sure. BaitMasters of south Florida squid have always come to us in perfect sizes and in great condition. If your going to spend the money to travel 100 miles to catch swordfish and purchase all the correct gear needed I would say the best baits you can find would be a great idea.. The Asian markets have squid all over houston but I have never found the quality of bait Baitmasters has shipped to us anywhere.. If you take their standard rigged squid and add a little wax line to them that would make it fairly easy and like I said earlier Mark at Baitmasters is working on putting together the exact rigged squid we are using.. Hopefully they will be aval. soon.. Those baits would work in a pench but def not our bait of choice.. contact Baitmasters at* 1-800-newbait* or click on them on our website at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is what we think are the perfect size Swordfish baits.. these were purchased at baitmasters and getting rigged at the dock.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Chase This! said:


> Man, RJ's baits look great. About $25-$30 each, though. Worth it for day time fishing if you don't have time to rig your own. Probably not worth it for night time fishing, IMO. Pretty easy to rig a night time squid.
> 
> I usually buy Bait Masters at SSM and rig myself. They usually have the four packs in stock.


Awesome sushi there Brandon , where did you learn to roll it that way...JK :biggrin:


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> If your going to spend the money to travel 100 miles to catch swordfish and purchase all the correct gear needed I would say the best baits you can find would be a great idea..[/IMG]


Like this? Top 3 are nighttime (rigged Brandon's way), bottom 3 daytime baits. We usually take a dozen of each


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

RSN said:


> Like this? Top 3 are nighttime (rigged Brandon's way), bottom 3 daytime baits. We usually take a dozen of each


Top 3 are we call Lazy squid.. No thats not a punch but thats actually what we have called that rig for 20 years fast and easy but once it is wacked in half its pretty much a flip of the coin and the sword can't be teased with just a half bait.. Many times smaller swords will come back and eat the peices but our experience is the big ones leave it.. bottom 3 look good just need to connect the middle stitches with the top stitches or the bait will get wacked in half much easier.


----------



## bluedevil (Apr 28, 2005)

Brett,

It looks like you all mostly use J-hooks. Do you notice a material advantage in hookups relative to circle hooks? Or, does it depend on the conditions?

Thanks,
Stuart


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bluedevil said:


> Brett,
> 
> It looks like you all mostly use J-hooks. Do you notice a material advantage in hookups relative to circle hooks? Or, does it depend on the conditions?
> 
> ...


 We have done ok on circle hooks.. J hooks are def more effective. The circle hooks actually catch alot of swords in the gills. They have very large gills and a flat top on thier mouth.. May just be a fluke but the last 3 out of 4 we caught on circle hooks were gill hooked. The Pakula 35-40mm is a good hook, the 10/0-11/0 7691 mustad is also a good hook..


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

jgale said:


> Were you really wondering or just waiting to pounce and call me out, because it sounds like you already knew and were just asking a facetious question
> 
> I couldn't tell you with any certainty what they will and will not eat. I can tell you that I watched them whack the heck out of the Baitmasters squid Brett had rigged up several times before they ate, and when they got to the boat the squid almost looked as good as new! Could it have been my exceptional seamstress sewing that kept them together or could it have been top quality baits, who knows. Maybe it was both


Well, I am not an expert, as I have never reeled in a swordfish aboard the BT (not knocking Brett and crew, they are the best in the business). But, I know enough to know that those big 12"+ market squids make some great night time baits.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

I can settle this real quick. 

Y'all all need to start focusing on the swordfish that can't count. Then ,It doesn't matter how big the squid are. I've never met a sword that could count past 3. Problem solved. 

Just in case though, I'm gonna ask Baitmasters to mark my next box of squid like a tape measure. Maybe I'll run into a grandpa swordfish that CAN count!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

I wouldn't use those giant baits, remember the object of the game is to actually hook the fish. With really large baits you will undoubtedly get bites, just your hookup ratio will suffer because of the amount of bait that can get fouled up on the hook. The squids in Bretts picture are definitely all you need.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry for the interruption on the subject , I have never fish for swords but its on my bucket list one of this days.
Those squids looks very tasty to my...yummy lol . 

Would a trail hook be beneficial on those squids over 12'" ? Just thinking out loud


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

The trailer hook would most likely cause you to foul hook your fish


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just arrived! Time to get rigging!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

RSN said:


> Well, I am not an expert, as I have never reeled in a swordfish aboard the BT (not knocking Brett and crew, they are the best in the business). But, I know enough to know that those big 12"+ market squids make some great night time baits.


My point EXACTLY. If they are best in the business why would you want to use anything other than what they are using? From the looks of that box posted above it's Baitmasters.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

I wonder if those are 12" or 15" squid in that box. I guess we'll never know...


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

If you ask nicely you might.


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

Capt Ahab are y'all rigging those baits at home then just freezing them until you need them? And if so are you vacuum packing them to keep away the freezer burn. The reason I'm asking is because we don't get to go very often and would like to have them rigged well before the trip but wondering how long the squid last in the freezer before they go bad. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Skeeter2525 said:


> Capt Ahab are y'all rigging those baits at home then just freezing them until you need them? And if so are you vacuum packing them to keep away the freezer burn. The reason I'm asking is because we don't get to go very often and would like to have them rigged well before the trip but wondering how long the squid last in the freezer before they go bad.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, we rig them at the dock while the wind is blowing.. Plenty of time for rigging here lately ... We keep them almost frozen while rigging them then vacuum pack them rigged 2-4 per pack.. Keep them Ice cold.. Don't roll your leader to tight or it will keep its memory when you vacuum pack them.. It is much easier at the dock for sure.. NU-ICE is a great product it works a lot like Dry ice for transporting the squid.. The squid thaw out faster than fish so keep that in mind when packing them from home to the boat.. We used to rig offshore but now we take about 75 rigged baits a trip.. Bonita bellies, dolphin bellies are also great baits.. One of my favorite strip baits is ling.. Not the belly but leave the red meat on the skin after you filet the ling and it is a super great bait and very tough.. We pre rig out strip and belly baits also.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

dlbpjb said:


> If you ask nicely you might.


Lol.. You back in town?


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info capt Ahab. That should make life easier on the bait *itch which will probably be me. 

By any chance would you have any pics of how you rig the belly baits and ling that you would be willing to share?


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Not yet Brett, get out of here next Tue. But making a stop down in Cape Town for some Great White diving, then a 10 day safari on the East Cape. 
But as soon as I hit the states I will give you guys a shout, it's FREAKING driving me nutz over here reading and looking at all the pics!!! I for one DO NOT want the wind to stop blowing!!!! Keeps you guys at the docks and my fish safe and sound!!!! Well okay, that might of been a lil mean, just leave Joey at the dock!!! haha.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Miss a little...miss a lot...*

Great thread....was better before the cleansing :tongue: can't really comment on the deep dippin stuff...or any of it really...but it's interesting the times we used the bigger squid we generally caught our fish foul hooked....actually, regardless if it was a big squid or baitmasters size we foul hook more than 50%... hwell: IMO it seems the foul hooked ones put up a better fight for what they offer...jaw hooked, hooked in the forehead or hooked in the dorsal....they all taste the same :biggrin: it's just groceries....we stick to the KISS philosophy...we have had exceptional luck spending a full 3minutes Wacker rigging our baits for night fishing...Seems as long as its a semi natural presentation their gonna it eat.....more a matter of having someone awake in the cockpit to get the ball Rollin than anything.hwell:...but admit, that's some mighty fine lookin stitch work!!! Baitmasters rocks... but in fairness, West Marine is selling individual trolling squid comparable to BM for $4 apiece if you find yourself in a pinch 
Good luck to all of you with your swordfishing! Comeon wind gods........


----------

